# My cat of 8 years has attacked me last nigh, really badly



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

"Houston, we have a problem!" :x 
Guys, i dont know what to do!!! We love our cat very much but we are at the point of not knowing what to do.
Last night, i was getting into bed and back cracked and i kinda complained out loud "Ouch,ouch". As i was almost on the pillow, i saw a quick shadow approaching. So, i got up, rolling on my side! Thank God i did this! My cat was attacking my back with his teeth and claws! My husband wanted to get a slipper to brush him off but he realized he didnt have enough time. So, He brushed him off with his arm! Cat got on the floor ready to strike again and meowing in agressive tone! So, my hubby got a towel rack (it's in our bedroom) to somehow to protect himself and his "attributes" (no, really, we want to have kids one day). Cat didnt back up, still in a ready-to-strike position. My husband had to push him into a bedroom closet and shut the door! Later on we got the cat out of bedroom!
Right after that we went into the bathroom to see what the damage on my back was: well, not so good! blood and teeth marks along with claw marks! Vodka was the only desinfectant in the house, so we used it. Then i put antibacterial cream.

This kind of behaviour hasnt happend in about 2-3 years. Before, he used to bite really badly with his teeth! Now, he uses teeth and claws! Everybody in our family has been bitten (really bad) My Mother in law has 3 inches scar on the back of her leg, i still have bite marks on my arm...and so on. And if someone said "ouch", he immediately attacked! *what could be the trigger for this?*

I NEED YOUR HELP! MY HUSBAND WANTS HIM OUT! I DONT! I dont want to declaw him but if we have a baby in 2-4 years, we'll probably have to do that because he may even kill the baby.

Please, any opinions? Advice?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: My cat of 8 years has attacked me last nigh, really badl*



edkate said:


> "Houston, we have a problem!" :x
> *... And if someone said "ouch", he immediately attacked! *what could be the trigger for this?
> I NEED YOUR HELP! MY HUSBAND WANTS HIM OUT! I DONT! I dont want to declaw him but if we have a baby in 2-4 years, we'll probably have to do that because he may even kill the baby.
> 
> Please, any opinions? Advice?


It sounds to me like your cat has somehow learned to attack using "ouch" as a command. Or "ouch" has become associated with reinforcement of the attack bahavior. 8O

He needs to un-learn this behavior. I'm good at teaching kitties to do things, but i'm not sure how to de-train a kitty. :? Especially with "ouch" being such a common expression, something said almost without thinking.

I wish I had some advice to offer. I'm sure the experts here will be able to help.


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

> It sounds to me like your cat has somehow learned to attack using "ouch" as a command. Or "ouch" has become associated with reinforcement of the attack bahavior.
> 
> He needs to un-learn this behavior. I'm good at teaching kitties to do things, but i'm not sure how to de-train a kitty. Especially with "ouch" being such a common expression, something said almost without thinking.
> 
> I wish I had some advice to offer. I'm sure the experts here will be able to help.


I hope someone knows what to do. I am honestly lost! :? 
Still waiting for responses! I locked my cat (he's got access to litter box and water, no food! 8O )up until my hubby comes home. Yes, it may be brutal with no food but he has to learn the hard way. I am running around like an idiot trying to find the best food for him at not-so-"cheap" prices and this is how he pays us back


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm new at the whole cat thing, but I don't think holding back food is going to help his mood. I wish I had answers for you, this must be breaking your heart.


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Well as *edkate* said, "ouch" is somewhat a command. Maybe you can undo it with tricks or distract him everytime he wants to attack. 

Hope you figure out the problem soon!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I can't even begin to come up with a solution for this, I would suggest that you consult a cat behaviorist.

The one thing I can say is that your cat has no clue why you are withholding food from him and it's only going to make him grumpier.


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Wait you locked him up and took away his food? 8O 
I don't think that's going to help at all since as *doodlebug* said, it may make him more grumpy/angry.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

you wouldn't hold food from a child who really doesnt know what he/she did wrong. Your cat doesnt associate no food with behavior. don't want to sound mean, but withholding food and starving your cat is cruelty.


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

my husband fed him in the morning before he left for work.
I am scared to be alone in the apt with my cat  I dont know what my cat is going to do next.


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

and my cat knows what he's done, he really does!!! he's been very quite.

my cat is not starving..., btw


----------



## edkate (Dec 4, 2003)

and if you look at being starved (which he is not) or given up for adoption (who would want to adopt him since this kinda behaviour, not that i am giving him up, i am strongly against that) - i'd go for starving and being fed in a while (same day)...this is my point! I am not going to tolerate this behaviour! I've been waaaay to lenient with my cat!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you talked to a cat expert or anyone else you know? This is sad that he's being bad (hey that rhymes) but there must be something to do. I feel sorry for you and your cat, since he's being naughty and you might get scratched/bitten if you let him out.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think you should probably consult with an animal behaviorist. They will be able to actually see your cat and observe how he reacts. A behaviorist will be able to read suble body language and clues that you may miss.

I would also try to relax a little around your cat right now (even though that may be hard to do).
Animals can pick up on our feeling and emotions very well, and if you're feeling scared and afraid of him, he will recognize that and will be more tense and on edge.

I doubt he's doing this purposely to be mean or hurt you. Most likely, the way you reacted triggered something that caused him to be fearful and attack. He's probably just as confused about this whole thing as you are. I don't think this is a behavior where you need to "put your foot down", but instead one where you need to get to the bottom of this with patience and understanding.

If it were me, I think I would actually give the cat some time to calm down in a comforting environment, and then actually try to spend some time with him reestablishing trust. If he's still tense and in attack mode, then give him even more time to calm down- maybe even a day or so left to himself in a seperate room.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree with Nell. This cat is NOT doing this on purpose. Something has stressed him out or fightened him. Withholding food (and locking him in a closet) won't help. If anything, it'll make it worse. He needs reasurrance and patience and proper training.
I completely understand that you're afraid of him, cats can be fearsome, but, if you're going to help him, you have to get over it. He will pick up on your fear.
I would get him a check up at the vets to make sure he's O.K. and then, please, contact a behaviorist. This is not a situation where punishment is going to help, this needs understanding of how a cat operates. It really sounds like this situation requires professional/knowlegable help or it may be better for everyone if he were rehomed.
Lastly, declawing won't help here either, if anything, it will make him more fearful, more agressive and just worse all around. He'll still bite, right?
Good luck.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Nanook is absolutely right. Don't be afraid of your kitty, that only makes matters worse; remember he's a predator at heart. And withholding food isn't the answer, either.
A vet checkup certainly wouldn't hurt, and could provide answers.

I've been thinking about this, and it reminds me a little bit of how Sam was when I first rescued him. He had been abused as a kitten, and not properly socialized, so all he knew was how to defend himself from people who would hurt him. I know it sounds cliché, and it cost me a few scratches, but patience and understanding solved my attacking kitty problem, in spades. When he'd attack i thought to myself about how this poor little innocent is reacting the only way he knows. Sometimes I said "I love you Sam" through clenched teeth, but it paid off. Sam learned to use his teeth and claws very gently, and grew to be my closest kitty friend, besides being the smartest kitty i ever knew.

I know your situation is different, but I think there is an analogy here. Learning to restrain your fear is the first step to rebuilding a trusting relationship with your kitty.
Jeez, that sounds so "new age" :roll:  
Good luck to you. Big Hugs


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Cats attack if you let 'em. You have to let them know YOUR the boss. I have 9 cats, been attacked many times...... don't show fear, don't show pain.. and do not lock up the cat as it'll only make it more aggressive. I talk to my babies softly, put my hand out to them slowly..... and if they still bite/scratch me I cut their nails and then I let 'em bite me all I want I take the pain and let them get out their anger then they usually get over it lol.


----------



## aserachi (Apr 24, 2007)

The same thing happened to me. Out of the blue, my 3.5 year old cat that I've had for 2 years jumped on me waist-high while I was making a sandwich in the kitchen. She left puncture wounds from her claws. She exhibited this behavior the next day towards my husband, although she didn't hurt him badly. She was fine for 5 days, then it started again. I am deathly afraid of this cat, and I fully agree with the original post that it's not "just a scratch". In addition, she seems out of sorts around the time she attacks and a few hours afterwards. I haven't been able to determine the cause, and I am running out of options. I have not taken her to the vet because she seems healthy, and haven't contacted a behaviorist either.

This is not rough play, but full-out attack with dilated pupils and puffy tail, hissing, etc. It's funny that you're saying "don't be afraid of your kitty" and "he's a predator" in the same sentence ;-). I try, but it's not so easy! Last night, she had an encounter outside with either the neighbor or his dog. I just hope she did not attack my neighbor (it was dark)! I do not want to be sued.

Best of luck, and I definitely empathize with your situation.


----------



## aserachi (Apr 24, 2007)

I posted my own attack experience a couple of days ago and upon suggestion, I read up on redirected aggressive behavior. Your cat may be dealing with the same thing - my neighbors say there are cats outside, although I never see them. My cat is probably frustrated by seeing those other cats ouside and unable to defend her territory, or answer their mating calls (although she is spayed). Then she takes it out on my husband and I! Sammy is an indoor cat (outdoors maybe once a month w/supervision), but when I threw her out because she was acting strange she got in a fight with a cat within half an hour! My cat has lived with one dog and one cat before, so she's not typically the fighting type.

Although I haven't had an attack in a few days, my cat is still jumpy, unfriendly, and out of sorts; her pupils are a little dilated - they were much worse the first time. I move around minimally and quietly, even asking my husband to watch out for me when I can't keep an eye on the cat (I'm still scared!). Do not engage in a staring contest with the cat! It seemed to make my cat more aggressive. I've heard of people blinking slowly at the cat to calm them down; that's what the cats do when they're calm and friendly with each other. I've also read that you shouldn't run away, strike, or otherwise aggravate your cat when she's like this.

I'm curious if your cat seems 'out of sorts' like mine is, or is back to being perfect kitty. Be cautious, though, because I had 5 super-friendly days and then the cat was poised to attack again. I wouldn't approach the cat except slowly only if she's friendly (=tail up).

Last night, I closed all the curtains so the cat wouldn't have access to the windows anymore. I've thought about leaving the radio on to cover up cat calls - I haven't read this anywhere, but in theory it should work.

You mention previous attacks. I am amazed the cat has lasted so long! Have all these attacks occurred in spring and/or fall? Mating season! I will work with my cat some more, especially since I've gotten more comfortable with her mood, but ultimately I cannot live in fear of my cat for the next 15 years! Nor can I in good conscience give her to a shelter, knowing she can attack someone else. I don't think I can deal with another attack, so I'm doing everything I can to avoid one and keep my cat.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

There have been a lot of cat attack posts the past few days. One of them being my own (in cat chat). Another is the Terrible 1.5 post and maybe some others. I was kinda half heartedly joking that maybe the cats have spring fever but maybe we are on to something. I am thinking because the weather is nicer out maybe people are letting their cats out and then our indoor kitties are seeing them and freaking out. 

I just moved into a new apartment a couple of months ago and the street I live on is full of cats! My boyfriend said I am in my glory now. (I can just picture myself playing a flute/pipe skipping down the sidewalk with a parade of cats behind me....yeah I a nuts) I know of at least 8 outdoor kitties that I see walking by my apartment and my apartment has a ton of huge windows that my cats just love to hang out in.


----------



## ziggystyles (Jun 21, 2005)

Well hmm...Im going to offer some gloom to the perspective. 

Everyone is saying to take the cat to the Cat Whisperer, a kitty shrink. 

Im telling you to think. Your hubby wants him gone, but you dont. However, at the same time you dont want to be alone in the apartment with him. Along with that, you seem to be scared about the unknown...not knowing what the cat will do next. 

The situation here is that its not all about you, but its about the cat AND you as well. The cat might have something really messed up in his head. I shouldnt say might because it attacked you very badly and I don tknow if this is the first time this has happened. 

The question here is that do you want to put yourself at risk of more harm...or harm to your hubby or guests or future kiddos? 

I work at a shelter and a big factor (dont know how big it is) when we put an animal down is if it is known to attack or is aggressive. If a cat is very agressive and is dangerous...it will be put down, not for our safety, but for its own well being as well. 

The thing is that your husband simply doesnt want it there as he obviously is concerned and uncomfortable with it. You said yourself you dont want to be left alone. Why in the world would you want to keep it? Love is a four letter word here and your feelings for keeping a cat which is dangerous is not a good thing to have.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

This is all so very strange. How old was your cat when you got him? Do you have any idea where he came from? Could he possibly have been abused? 

You said he attacked often in the past, does that mean he has been clawing/biting people on a pretty regular basis and now it has just gotten worse?

It's hard to judge without seeing and knowing the cat, but I would recommand the same thing as a lot of other people here, take the cat to a behavorist who will observe him and try to pinpoint what causes the attacks. Maybe the word "Ouch" has been associated in his mind with very dangerous situations, maybe even fighting to defend himself, and when he hears it he just goes bonkers?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Fist a vet visit maybe in order to rule out any physical problems. It that is not the case I'll bet someone was petting the cat and the cat bit them as they tend to do. The person yelled out “Ouch!” and either pulled away too quickly, hurting the cat or purposely smacked the cat. Either way, that cat learned to associate the need to defend itself with the word “Ouch”. Your cat just prefers the fight approach over the flight approach ( and may be bit of a bully too).

Get your self one of those canned compressed air horns (boat horn) from walmart. Those will send most cats scattering. Next time your cat attacks you, blow the horn behind your back so your cat can’t see where it is coming from. You want your cat to associate the scary sound with his behavior, not with you or even the can itself.

And this whole, not feeding business, will only make matters worse. A hungry cat will be more aggressive. He's a cat for crying out loud. You can’t explain to it “I am sending you to bed without dinner because you were bad.”


----------



## fmfrm250 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello, I am new here and have 3 pretty kitties of my own. There was only one time when my my male cat attacked me and actually bit thorugh my jeans and drew blood was when I was trying to clean a wound on a stray cat and was trying to carry the stray back outside. Otherwise all has been good. Although when we lived in an apartment stray cats would set off our cats and they would fight aggressively with each other. Also Is it POSSIBLE that there maybe someone elses scent on you other than your significant others scent? Maybe you hugged someone at work and your cat is like hey whats this other scent for? Or maybe you pet another animal that day? 
When I was in college I was dating a woman that had a very aggressive cat and the she took it to the vet and it recieved kitty valume. Problem solved. There was another woman that had an aggressive cat who then became my wife. This cat had a heart problem and thats why she was so mean becaus eshe was always uncomfortable. Take the cats to the vet to make sure your cat is physically OK. Remember our cats can't walk up to us and say hey "My stomach hurts, take me to the vet!" or "Hey I haven't been able to pee for a few days and I do not feel really well." Their only option is to act out. ANyway I hope evrything works out I would hate to see a cat put to sleep. Seriously the valume worked !!!


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

she really aint holding back food she just dont dare go into the room she said her husband feed him in the morning and he probly will be feed at night. i agree with her if she is afraid to be with him alone she should stay away from him becuse she would make it worse i do think that a behavorist is in order and that the room she keeps him in should have all his kitty stuff toys make it a good place to be. if it were me i would try the behaverist and if no help i would think about putting him down. but do make his room a good place for him and try all you can to solve this problem. just my opinon


----------



## IAN (Jun 6, 2007)

Edkate, You say this happened before?

Under what circumstances? 

I am not an expert but it sounds to me that this is an old problem which never went away as evident by the fact that he attacked your mother-in-law. 

The cat could be sick or hurt. As someone suggested it could have been a reaction to a loud scream. Was the cat on the bed ? Was it a defensive or offensive attack? There could be a number of reasons. 

PLEASE don't take this the wrong way, but you as the owner may also factor in this behavior. You need to be a calm assertive leader of your pets and never be afraid nor show fear. Animals react, people think and YOU as the owner should always be in control.

As mentioned earlier, you need to consult a cat behaviorist , especially if you plan on having children. There's no easy solution and anything worthwhile will take a lot of effort and dedication towards success.

Here's a site worth reading and may help you define the reasons for the aggression.



Good Luck

Link removed by Doodlebug


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

As a few others have mentioned, a vet should examine the cat to rule out any medical problems. That is the best first step you can take. 

As others have also suggested, you don't want to show fear, and you also don't want to leave the cat locked up for a very long time because he may not associate being locked up with that particular behavior. Sure "time outs" can be effective, but if you lock him up all day he will forget why he is in there.

He may need some reassurance, and that's hard if you are afraid of him. One thing that I found helpful with ferals was to wrap them in a towel when I held them, leaving just the head poking out. That prevented them from doing any serious damage to me with their claws, and also made it easy to restrain them and prevent biting, if necessary. Don't insist on holding him for a long time, start with short sessions and talk gently to him and stroke his forehead. 

Out of curiousity, have you tried responding to his aggressive behavior with a firm "no" or by hissing at him? If the aggression is fear based this is probably not the best thing to do. 

Withholding food shouldn't be considered such a big deal, many of us on this forum only feed two meals a day. It's certainly not cruel to stop "free feeding" cat, it actually has health benefits. I would, however, discourage withholding food as a "punishment" as I don't think that the cat will understand it as such.

As aserachi said, it could be redirected aggression. I posted some thoughts about aggression (with admittedly different circumstances) here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42140

I would also recommend seeing a behavior specialist, IN CASE it could help. I would try that before I would recommend euthanasia. :? 

Declawing a cat is not necessarily going to stop the aggression. And many cats who are declawed become more fearful at being unable to defend themselves with their claws and resort to biting. 

abhorant's idea of keeping a journal of the behavior is also a good idea, as it could definitely help you to pinpoint the trigger for the behavior. 

Good luck, and please keep us updated.


----------

